# Phenom II 925 Overclocking!



## ZenEffect (Jan 14, 2009)

that is all for now


----------



## JC316 (Jan 14, 2009)

I was expecting more... Hurry up and set some records man!!!


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 14, 2009)

Can you show us that it is actually a 925? Or is that all NDA and stuff?


----------



## Raiderman (Jan 14, 2009)

That is such a tease


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 14, 2009)

HolyCow02 said:


> Can you show us that it is actually a 925? Or is that all NDA and stuff?




If I am correct the top left and bottom right spots where there are no pins is showing us that. A 920 or 940 would have 3 missing pins there where as the 925 and 945 only have 2. but I could be wrong.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 14, 2009)

No that's correct. I didn't think of that...


----------



## ZenEffect (Jan 14, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If I am correct the top left and bottom right spots where there are no pins is showing us that. A 920 or 940 would have 3 missing pins there where as the 925 and 945 only have 2. but I could be wrong.



you are correct however the 940 has 940 pins while the 945/925 has 938, thus the 940/920 wont work on am3 boards. the top of the cpu does not say 925 at all, nor does it say phenom II.  it says "AMD ES" all over it.   the big copper thing is just that, a huge solid round of copper that is going to be machined into a ln2/dice pot.


----------



## TheScavenger (Jan 15, 2009)

Have fun!


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Jan 15, 2009)

Good luck out there Zen. Use heavy gloves!!! Hope they max near the 940. Or even better...


----------



## Darknova (Jan 15, 2009)

Definitely subscribing to this.

Trying to work out whether to grab a 940 now, or wait for the AM3 chips.

Oh, and first dibs if you ever sell it


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 15, 2009)

TESTICLES.

that is all.


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Jan 15, 2009)

Show more pics!!!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 15, 2009)

what mobo are you getting zen and i told you to ship methat chip since you dont have one


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey whats the hold up here! You've had a day! Need results!


----------



## suraswami (Jan 15, 2009)

Don't make me come over there and beat the crap out of you.  You better post some results/findings today


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 15, 2009)

PCpraiser100 said:


> Good luck out there Zen. Use heavy gloves!!! Hope they max near the 940. Or even better...



I couldn't ever see a 920 or 925 matching a 940, just because the locked multi. That is if you mean the world record, 6.3Ghz with no multi change would be extremely difficult me thinks.


----------



## rizla1 (Jan 15, 2009)

cdawall said:


> what mobo are you getting zen and i told you to ship methat chip since you dont have one



i know this is off topic , but i see you have an atom what are they like , its for my mother just general internet use and maby, ms word . they seem to be cheaper than wat i picked out.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 15, 2009)

rizla1 said:


> i know this is off topic , but i see you have an atom what are they like , its for my mother just general internet use and maby, ms word . they seem to be cheaper than wat i picked out.



they run great for that its what i use mine for just drop windows 7 or XP on it


----------



## rizla1 (Jan 15, 2009)

ok thanks.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2009)

Need more pics!!!


----------



## ZenEffect (Jan 16, 2009)

cdawall said:


> what mobo are you getting zen and i told you to ship methat chip since you dont have one



DFI LANPARTY DK 790FX



1Kurgan1 said:


> I couldn't ever see a 920 or 925 matching a 940, just because the locked multi. That is if you mean the world record, 6.3Ghz with no multi change would be extremely difficult me thinks.



925 engineering sample with unlocked multi


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 16, 2009)

ZenEffect said:


> DFI LANPARTY DK 790FX
> +
> 925 engineering sample with unlocked multi



Now that's a winning combination in my book. xD   **waits on benchmarks**


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 16, 2009)

So pretty much just a 945 then, as far as specs go they are the same. Just hopefully you got a good chip and not one that failed a test the 945's would have passed so it got binned lower. Sounds like fun though.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 16, 2009)

ZenEffect said:


> DFI LANPARTY DK 790FX
> 
> 
> 
> 925 engineering sample with unlocked multi



now lets see who gets higher my 945ES on simple water and a 780a or your 925ES on 790FX+whatever crazy cooling you got up your sleeve


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 16, 2009)

My bets on the crazy cooling, I can't see the PII getting past 4.5ghz without more than water.


----------



## TheScavenger (Feb 4, 2009)

Any news?


----------



## HolyCow02 (Feb 4, 2009)

yea wth man!?!?!  It's almost been a month! I wanna so some results!!


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 4, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> My bets on the crazy cooling, I can't see the PII getting past 4.5ghz without more than water.



Thing is, these chips stay nice and cool even at high voltages. What kills them is electron migration, and not temps. So thats the question. Can PII sustain voltage for 4.5ghz clocks for more than just benches? My Dtek fusion keeps my 940BE in the 30c range on full load at 1.55v, so I'm guessing I'll be fine with temps all the way up to 1.65v without problem. The voltage itself is the real concern and question mark. Voltage will kill chips, despite temps. If this was not the case, I'd be running 4.2ghz on 1.65v 24/7.


----------

